# ***OFFICIAL*** Amir Sadollah vs. Johny Hendricks Pre/Post Fight



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

*Please conduct ALL of your discussion in regards to Amir Sadollah facing Johny Hendricks in this thread. All threads made in regards to this fight will be merged into this one.*​


----------



## Blitzdog (Jul 9, 2009)

does amir still have time to pull out due to "injury"


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

I wonder if David Terrall Jr. will actually make it to this fight!


----------



## Grizzly909 (Jul 20, 2009)

Finally we get to see amir fight!!!


----------



## georgie17891 (Dec 21, 2008)

finally amir is fighting he should win this If he doesnt I could see him being cut


----------



## Jesy Blue (May 8, 2009)

leave him in front of the camera for his silly show, keep him out of the gym before he stubs his toe again and is out for 10 weeks.

Amir gets knocked out cold then goes away forever. isn't his contract up by now?


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

Despite the injury antics he's still a great fighter and I think he'll win.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Jesy Blue said:


> leave him in front of the camera for his silly show, keep him out of the gym before he stubs his toe again and is out for 10 weeks.
> 
> Amir gets knocked out cold then goes away forever. isn't his contract up by now?


It's proper suspect how he keeps getting injured. I don't think he'll win this one.


----------



## Mr.5DollarBill (Aug 23, 2008)

georgie17891 said:


> finally amir is fighting he should win this If he doesnt I could see him being cut


I don't know, people really love Amir. Win or lose I still see him as a big draw. He's fun to watch, like Wanderlei.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

I think Amir is a nincompoop, I got Hendricks wrestling him to a UD.


----------



## Maaz (Aug 20, 2007)

Amir is one of my top most favorite fighters. I really hope he wins this one. Ive been waiting to see him fight for too long now. My anticipation for Aug 8 just went up by alot.


----------



## Mr.5DollarBill (Aug 23, 2008)

Has an Ultimate Fighter winner ever lost his first fight after winning the show? Maybe that's why I just don't think it's gonna happen. Like it isn't SUPPOSED to happen.


----------



## crispsteez (Jul 1, 2008)

Mr.5DollarBill said:


> Has an Ultimate Fighter winner ever lost his first fight after winning the show? Maybe that's why I just don't think it's gonna happen. Like it isn't SUPPOSED to happen.


Joe Stevenson lost his first fight after winning the TUF title.


----------



## Halebop (Oct 10, 2006)

Sadollah weighed in at 166.5....WTF? So is that his normal walking around weight? Did he cut too much? Oh well he is used to being the smaller fighter I guess but I'm always a little leary of fighter's coming in light (Nate the Great (182.5) v. A. Silva, Brian Stann 203.5 v. Cantwell) but those comparisons are lacking in a lot of ways. 

Sadollah has solid wins over solid fighters: CB Dollaway twice and Matt Brown once. There is no reason to believe Sadollah won't catch this guy in some sort of arm bar from the bottom like he did the last wrestler that took him down and tried to overwhelm him. Hendricks doesn't have the record Sadollah has even if the majority of Sadollah's occured on TUF. 

Sadollah first round arm bar


----------



## prodigy_guy (Jul 24, 2009)

Pretty weird that he weighed in at 166. I can't figure out why a fighter would purposely be that much under. I wonder if something's wrong physically - again...


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Did it look like to anybody else he was saying some sort of "sorry bout that" to Dana when he walked over to shake his hand after the weight was announced?


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

prodigy_guy said:


> Pretty weird that he weighed in at 166. I can't figure out why a fighter would purposely be that much under. I wonder if something's wrong physically - again...


Probably using a scale that was wrong it happens sometimes.


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Third fight of the main events


----------



## zambo93 (Jul 25, 2009)

Lets go Amir finally get to see him fight!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

early early stoppage


----------



## zambo93 (Jul 25, 2009)

no AMIR!!!


----------



## godson (Apr 17, 2009)

Wow..


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

i see rematch soon , that was just bad stoppage.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

Toxic said:


> early early stoppage


this.


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

That just sucks.


----------



## Redrum (Jan 30, 2008)

Damn it!

I don't even know what to say about this >_<


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

I agree toxic!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Man Amir cant catch a break to save his life


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Well that wasn't worth waiting for Amir's return!


----------



## chrisarah (Aug 9, 2009)

Wow those punches to the head were just taps. What a lame stoppage. I was looking up to this fight more then penn and florian. Freaking A


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Danny Boy strikes again!

Idiot.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I think a couple of those shots were questionably to the back of the head as well


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

Toxic said:


> I think a couple of those shots were questionably to the back of the head as well


Yeah we were talking about that as well.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

Granted, one of those shots Amir took when he was on all fours made him drop again, but the following punches were literally grazing him. From the view Dan had, i think all he saw was Amir's go stiff for a split second.

But definately an early stoppage. Not good


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

What a horrible f*cking stoppage. Every punch after he dropped to a knee was to the back of thead. What a bunch of crap. 

Plus, he was getting up... Ahhhhhh, WTF


----------



## capjo (Jun 7, 2009)

http://pics.smotri.com/scrubber_custom8.swf?file=v10898082aab&bufferTime=3&autoStart=false&str_lang=eng&xmlsource=http%3A%2F%2Fpics%2Esmotri%2Ecom%2Fcskins%2Floadup%2Fskin%5Fcolor%5Fgreen%2Exml&xmldatasource=http%3A%2F%2Fpics%2Esmotri%2Ecom%2Fskin%5Fng%2Exml

PASSWORD: 76322

Sadollah vs. Hendricks


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

The only thing the ref should have done was called Hendricks for strikes to the back of the head and given Amir a chance to stand up and recover. The refs need to get punished somehow when they stop fights like this. There is protecting the fighters and then there is ruining their careers.


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

cdtcpl said:


> The only thing the ref should have done was called Hendricks for strikes to the back of the head and given Amir a chance to stand up and recover. The refs need to get punished somehow when they stop fights like this. There is protecting the fighters and then there is ruining their careers.



I was just about to reply but this sums it up for me... 
+repped


----------



## Don$ukh (Jan 2, 2007)

Being a MMA referee is a very high pressure job and calls have to be made on the spot. If a referee makes a mistake, thats fine it happens sometimes because they are human at the end of the day. 
When you are in Miragliottas position then the guy should be sacked because he is constantly making mistakes and it doesnt seem like he is learning from them. A few fighters now have been screwed by losing because of Dans mistakes. 
Even outside of the UFC when Kimbo fought Thompson, does anyone remember Miragliottas ground breaking amazing refereeing skills, the guy is an idiot.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

worst stoppage ever, well.. one of them, by the worst referee ever.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

I can see why Dan called this. He was at a bad angle, he was protecting the fighter, Amir had just gotten dropped, and Amir wasn't fighting back [he was trying to recoup]. 

However, Mirgliotta seems to have a penchant for picking bad angles to judge how a fight is going. 

Until Dan is replaced, any fighter in the octagon should just corner his opponent and go to town. You're almost guaranteed a W.


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

so this was the grand debut of Amir Sadollah??


wow...


----------



## crispsteez (Jul 1, 2008)

stoppage was kind of weak, but amir's striking looked pretty sharp for the first 10 seconds or so. looked really quick on his feet. hope for a rematch or they set him up with a decent striker for his next match.


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

Dan Mirgliotta just cemented his place as the worst MMA ref in the sport. He makes at least one really bad call in every event he works. I usually don't complain about early stoppages but Amir was standing back up when he stopped the fight. Hendricks was even like WTF?


----------



## Hawk (Aug 3, 2009)

The fight should have gone on

Amir may have had a chance


----------



## KryptoNITE^^ (Jul 27, 2009)

Sekou said:


> so this was the grand debut of Amir Sadollah??
> 
> 
> wow...


I lol'd.


----------



## dacypher (Jul 9, 2009)

I honestly don't see this as an awful stoppage the way everyone else does. I watched the end of the fight, several times, and I see what Dan saw.

Amir gets knocked down and does not move for a moment, like he may have been momentarily knocked out. He is then sitting on his hands and knees while Hendricks is wailing on his head. This means the fight has to be stopped, as Amir is not defending himself. The exact moment as Dan is running in and stoping it, Amir immediately begins getting back up. The fight was already being stopped as Amir starts making the first movement to get up off his hands and knees and keep fighting. For whatever reason, the announcers kept talking like Amir was in the process of getting up the entire time he was being hit, and Dan stopped it anyway. That is wrong. They also said that the only things Amir could do is either get up or roll over on his back and start defending, which is also wrong. People use one hand to cover their head and the other to get back up all the time. _Or_, more commonly, they immediately shoot for a leg to close the striking distance, and hang on to the leg while they recompose themselves. This is a well-known trick that is used almost every UFC to keep a fight from being stopped if you get rocked hard, but don't go unconscious. 

I personally think that Amir got rocked really hard and maybe lost consciousness for a moment. I honestly don't think he knew where he was as Hendricks was punching him when he was down, or he would have put a hand over his face and immediately started getting up, or he would have shot for a leg to keep the fight from being stopped. It's no secret that multiple, unguarded hits to the head will stop a fight, and Amir knew that. 

The more I watch the end of the fight (watched it many times since then on the DVR), the sillier and sillier it seems that they called it a bad stoppage or made a big deal out of it. And I don't really know Amir (I missed that TUF season) or Hendricks, so I am not playing favorites. I just think people were expecting a big fight, and got let down. Amir just got caught and rocked, and Hendricks pounced on it to end it. 

Could it have gone on? Maybe, but from the ref's perspective (Amir was not standing as Dan made the decision to stop it), he was protecting the fighter.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Nope, I thought it was another bum decision. It seems we get a premature stoppage every other event.


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

Miragliotta cops a bit too much imo. Name any ref in the UFC and I'm sure they've made an early stoppage/bad call, it sucks, but it happens.


----------



## Hendo (Mar 2, 2007)

dacypher said:


> I honestly don't see this as an awful stoppage the way everyone else does. I watched the end of the fight, several times, and I see what Dan saw.
> 
> Amir gets knocked down and does not move for a moment, like he may have been momentarily knocked out. He is then sitting on his hands and knees while Hendricks is wailing on his head. This means the fight has to be stopped, as Amir is not defending himself. The exact moment as Dan is running in and stoping it, Amir immediately begins getting back up. The fight was already being stopped as Amir starts making the first movement to get up off his hands and knees and keep fighting. For whatever reason, the announcers kept talking like Amir was in the process of getting up the entire time he was being hit, and Dan stopped it anyway. That is wrong. They also said that the only things Amir could do is either get up or roll over on his back and start defending, which is also wrong. People use one hand to cover their head and the other to get back up all the time. _Or_, more commonly, they immediately shoot for a leg to close the striking distance, and hang on to the leg while they recompose themselves. This is a well-known trick that is used almost every UFC to keep a fight from being stopped if you get rocked hard, but don't go unconscious.
> 
> ...


good post i agree


----------



## rocketscience (Aug 10, 2009)

*are you serious?*

hendricks hit 6 shots in the back of amir's head. dan should've stopped it for illegal blows to the back of the head. amir can beat hendricks any day. he was robbed.



dacypher said:


> I honestly don't see this as an awful stoppage the way everyone else does. I watched the end of the fight, several times, and I see what Dan saw.
> 
> Amir gets knocked down and does not move for a moment, like he may have been momentarily knocked out. He is then sitting on his hands and knees while Hendricks is wailing on his head. This means the fight has to be stopped, as Amir is not defending himself. The exact moment as Dan is running in and stoping it, Amir immediately begins getting back up. The fight was already being stopped as Amir starts making the first movement to get up off his hands and knees and keep fighting. For whatever reason, the announcers kept talking like Amir was in the process of getting up the entire time he was being hit, and Dan stopped it anyway. That is wrong. They also said that the only things Amir could do is either get up or roll over on his back and start defending, which is also wrong. People use one hand to cover their head and the other to get back up all the time. _Or_, more commonly, they immediately shoot for a leg to close the striking distance, and hang on to the leg while they recompose themselves. This is a well-known trick that is used almost every UFC to keep a fight from being stopped if you get rocked hard, but don't go unconscious.
> 
> ...


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

What a long post for completely ignoring the shots to the back of the head. They were all either to the back of the head, or missing. 

And you are wrong, he was trying to get up, and then a shot lands on the crown of his head and drops him again.


----------



## Orangester (Aug 10, 2009)

Wether Amir was robbed or not, Hendricks still put on a great fight and finished him quick, doesn't he deserve any credit?


----------



## dacypher (Jul 9, 2009)

Davisty69 said:


> What a long post for completely ignoring the shots to the back of the head. They were all either to the back of the head, or missing.
> 
> And you are wrong, he was trying to get up, and then a shot lands on the crown of his head and drops him again.


I admit I was not paying much attention to the shots Hendricks was throwing, and they did not catch my attention because they were coming in sideways, not straight down like your average shot to the back of the head. A couple look like they may have been to the back of the head, so you could be right there.

However, I am correct about Amir not getting up until Dan was already stopping the match. I have watched it several times at 2 frames per second, and Dan is already running in to stop the match before Amir's hands or feet move more than an inch off the mat. He makes his largest motion to get up, which was lifting his left knee, after Dan has already put his hands in the way and the match is essentially stopped. If you have it DVR'd, watch all 3 replays in slow motion, and you will see. Dan's arm was being put on Hendricks at the exact same time that Amir brings his left knee up. Prior to that, there was no attempt to get up. He just appeared to be rocked and disoriented and was taking shots. Yes, maybe some were to the back of the head. 

And all my posts are long. This one was only supposed to be a sentence or two, but well...it got bigger.


----------



## Guy (Feb 17, 2008)

Another useless TUF winner exposed.


----------



## Halebop (Oct 10, 2006)

Guy said:


> Another useless TUF winner exposed.


Dude, thats harsh. I understand I'm harsh too sometimes on here. I don't think that fight exposed anything more then the need for a rematch. If Hendricks wins again then give Amir a new opponent and move on.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

I've been getting really really really pissed about this the last few days. I watch every UFC for a few days after they happen, and I can't even watch this one anymore. Dan's positioning was possibly the worst I've EVER seen in a stoppage. Not only that, but those shots to the back of the head going unmentioned in the broadcast just makes me sooooooooooooooo angry. All the time when guys get dropped, the attacker will go out of his way to make sure the shots are to the side of the head, ANY other referee would have been there to see that. I wasn't a big Sadollah fan but I think I am now, he looked really slick in that fight up until that point, he just got too eager. He didn't even get dropped, it seemed more like a voluntary get out of the way drop. Ahhhhh whatever, I just had to vent, and now I think I hate Hendricks just for those shots to the back of the head. I wish him well though, it's so hard to make it to the UFC, but that was just reckless, and illegal.


----------



## dacypher (Jul 9, 2009)

The fight should not have been stopped due to the hits to the back of the head, because that is not how they handle it. The fight should have gone to time out, and Amir should have been given up to 5 minutes to recuperate before fighting again. Hendricks would have likely gotten a warning, and if it happened again, he would have had a point deducted. I admit that Dan did miss those hits to the back of the head. 

My original post was to dispute the announcers' claims that "he was getting up the whole time he was down", which is obviously not true after review of the replays. I have watched this fight God knows how many times on 2 frames per second on continuous loop. But I admit that every time, I was watching Amir and Dan, not Hendricks' punches, which a few of them (basically all of them that didn't miss or only swipe him) were on the back of the head. After re-watching it and watching Hendricks, that is what happened.

So on those grounds, yes, Dan missed that call. But should he be fired, or suspended or any crap like that? No. Like others have said, every ref has made bad calls before, or missed something. Almost like a fighter, I am sure the ref's adrenaline and heart start firing as soon as they see a fighter dropped, because they know right at that moment that it may be their time to step in and save a fighter's life possibly. 

The only real answer I could think of would be a change of how the commission handles reffing, and actually add additional refs watching monitors outside the octagon who could over-rule the ref in the octagon and restart the fight. Almost every sport is moving to video replay reviews and off-the-field refs who can over-turn the decision on the field, because the video cameras can give better views. Sports fans watch those better views, and it can be frustrating for them when they see what happened better than the ref did. I think football is a perfect example of how well video reviews can function to correct bad calls.

But I really don't see that happening anytime soon since they seem so content on handling MMA just like boxing.


----------



## deansheppard (May 18, 2009)

shouldnt of been stopped, what an outrage


----------



## Breath (Aug 10, 2009)

I REALLY REALLY hate Dan. Dan needs to go. Every ref makes mistake but he's had SOOO MANY.


----------



## deansheppard (May 18, 2009)

Breath said:


> I REALLY REALLY hate Dan. Dan needs to go. Every ref makes mistake but he's had SOOO MANY.


EXACTLY !


----------



## Pr0d1gy (Sep 25, 2006)

Who keeps deleting all these posts around here? Mine wasn't even abrasive or anything, just pointing out the stop was early and Hendricks was striking the back of the head? This place just keeps getting worse.:sarcastic12:


----------



## KryptoNITE^^ (Jul 27, 2009)

Guy said:


> Another useless TUF winner exposed.


+1 Repped.


----------



## Maaz (Aug 20, 2007)

amir deserves a rematch, and please dont let Dan or Mazzagatti ref it, give it to Herb


----------

